# Falsche Website wird angezeigt



## TDS (7. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Debian Server mit ISPconfig 3.0.3.
Bis gestern lief alles. Seit heute dann folgendes Problem:
Egal welche Seite ich aufrufe, es kommt immer die erste alphabetisch eingetragene Kundenseite.
Also wenn abc.de die erste Seite ist und ich xyz.com haben möchte, dann kommt trotzdem abc.de.

Wer kann helfen?

//edit: Alle Domains werden korrekt ohne "www." dargestelt. Nur mit "www." kommt es zu diesem Phänomen.


----------



## Burge (7. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal ob bei autosubdomain irgendwo ein *. eingetragen ist und änder das dann in www.


----------



## TDS (7. Okt. 2010)

Hab jetzt wieder überall www eingetragen als Standard. Scheint zu funktionieren. Jedoch ist das etwas umständlich. Was ist wenn ein Kunde eine neue Seite/Domain hat und dort * anstatt www steht? Dann geht doch das Problem wieder von vorn los


----------



## Burge (7. Okt. 2010)

standard mäßig ist doch da gar nix ausgewält evtl sollte das man das mit * verhindern können wer eine andere subdomain braucht sollte die sich über ein web anlegen oder wenn es auf das gleiche zeigen soll aliasdomain und fertig.


----------



## TDS (7. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> standard mäßig ist doch da gar nix ausgewält evtl sollte das man das mit * verhindern können wer eine andere subdomain braucht sollte die sich über ein web anlegen oder wenn es auf das gleiche zeigen soll aliasdomain und fertig.


Es ist none ausgewählt. Aber selbst dieser Eintrag bringt diese Probleme. Es ist ja nicht so das die Seite dann bei none oder * nicht angezeigt wird, nein es wird ja die erste alphabetische Domain angezeigt (apache2 sucht so die vHosts). Und das birgt das Risiko der Diskretion gegenüber dem Kunden.


----------



## Burge (7. Okt. 2010)

Ich weiß hab das Problem auch schon gehabt, aber bisher ist mir auch nicht wirklich ne Lösung dazu eingefallen.


----------



## TDS (7. Okt. 2010)

Wenn mir jemand sagt was die beste Lösung ist, dann mache ich auf dem Bugtracker einen Task auf und progge das selber 
Ich denke das jetzt die Zeit ist das Team ein bisschen zu unterstützen da meine Firma ISPconfig bereits auf 3 Servern einsetzt...


----------



## Laubie (7. Okt. 2010)

Es muss für den Apache auch einen default-host geben.
Den müsste man entsprechend anlegen.

Wie genau das geht, kann ich euch aber nicht verraten 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal hier für ein Beispiel unter "Using _default_ vhosts:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/examples.html


----------

